# الدحنون، الحنون، شقائق النعمان - Anemone coronaria



## aymonded (19 يوليو 2012)

*شقائق النعمان *
ويتميز هذا الزهر بلونه الأحمر الناري 
الذي يوحي بروعة وإحساس الحب الجميل​ 





*التصنيف العلمي*
 المملكة : النبات
  التقسيم : نباتات مزهرة
  فئة : ثنائيات الفلقة
  الترتيب : Ranunculales
  الأسرة : Ranunculaceae
  الجنس : شقائق النعمان
  الأنواع : A. coronaria
*الاسم الشهير*
  النعمان coronaria

*الوصف العلمي*
مملكة:     نباتات
الشعبة:     مغطاة البذور
الصف:     ثنائيات الفلقة
الجنس:     أنيمون
النوع:     A. coronaria
*
الاسم العلمي*​ L Anemone coronaria​ 



​




يوجد منها الكثير جداً من الأنواع الجميلة والملونة، وشكلها في منتهى الإبداع والجمال 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




؛ ويوجد منها عينات كبيرة يمكن أن تصل قطرها 1 م (3 قدم)، وعلى الأخص شقائق النعمان البحرية،  وقد  سُجلت كأحد النباتات التي لها جذورها التاريخية والثقافية في بلاد الشام.







*خلفية تاريخية ووصف الزهرة*
 
شَقيقة  النُعمان (ج شقائق النعمان) هي زهرة برية حمراء جميلة ارتبطت بالأدب  العربي، قيل نبتت على قبر النعمان بن المنذر عندما داسته الفيلة إذ رفض  الخضوع لملك الفرس، فكانت المعركة الشهيرة ذي قار. وهذه الزهره تُعرف في الأردن و بادية الشام والعراق باسم الدحنون أو الحنون. وهي تتواجد في بلاد الشام في معظم مناطق الأردن  وسوريا وفلسطين وخاصة المناطق الجبلية في الأردن وسوريا وجبال القدس  والسفوح الشرقية، وأسمها العلمي هو (باللاتينية: Anemone coronaria)، ولها  عدة ألوان بينها البنفسجي، والزهري، والأحمر، والأبيض، والقرمزي، والقرنفلي  والأرجواني. وهي تعيش من 6 إلى 12 يوماً بعد القطف.
إن لزهرة  شقيقة النعمان مكانة خاصة في الحضارة العربية وعلى الأخص الأدب العربي  وتضمنتها الكثير من الأشعار والقصص والحكايات الشعبية في بلاد الشام.






​

*المحتويات الكيمائية لأزهار شقائق النعمان:* تحتوي على قلويدات أهمها البابا  فيرين papaverine والرويادين Rhoeadine والروياجين Rhoeagen وصبغ أحمر  يعرف بالآنثوسايانين Anthocyanin ومواد هلاميه، وحمض الميكونيك وحمض العفص​






*الموطن الأصلي لنبات شقائق النعمان:*
 الموطن  الأصلي للنبات أوروبا وشمال افريقيا والمناطق المعتدلة في آسيا. وقد وطن  هذا النبات في أمريكا الشمالية والجنوبية ويزدهر عادة في الأراضي المزروعة،  وعلى جوانب الطرقات ويعرف عادة بأزهاره الجميلة وبشكلة المميز.​



ولهذا  الزهر فوائد علاجية كثيرة حيث أشار العشاب الايرلندي كيوغ سنة 1735 م، إلى  أن شقائق النعمان ذات طبيعة مبردة ومنعشة عند غلي مابين 5 الى 6 زهرات   حيث يخفف الألم ويحث على النوم , كما يمكن وضع الأوراق الخضراء المسحوقة  على القروح والحبوب والحُميات الجلدية الحارقة. وقد سمح باستعمال  عشبة شقائق النعمان في دستور الأدوية البريطانية عام 1949م​








 





​ويوجد شقائق النعمان البحرية، ودائماً ما تكون متعلقة على الصخور المرجانية  ، وهو يعتبر حيوان بحري وليس زهرة نباتية، ولكن شكلها يظهر كزهرة غاية في  الجمال والروعة، لديه فم في مركزه محاط بمخالب مسلحة ( وهي عبارة عن  خلايا لاذعة وبها يشل الأسماك والحيوانات البحرية الصغيرة التي تشكل فريسته  ) .
​



​معظم شقائق النعمان البحرية تتكاثر جنسيا. وعادة ما تُخصب البويضة في تجويف المعدة.​




عموماً  شقائق النعمان البحرية عبارة عن حيوان بحري رخوي سام ذو شكل يشبه الزهره  له العديد من  اللوامس السامه. يعيش هذا الحيوان على اعماق لا تتجاوز ال 50  متر تحت سطح  الماء ويعيش في المياه الدافئة التي تتراوح حرارتها بين 32  إلى 80 درجة  مئوية ويمكن ان يصل عمر هذه الحيوانات إلى ما يقارب ال 50  عام. واكتُشفت هذه  الحيوانات للمرة الأولى عام 1881م وتتواجد بكثره قرب  سواحل غينيا الجديدة, ولهذه الفصيلة ما يقارب ال46 نوع. 
ويتخلص شقائق النعمان من اللوامس الميته بواسطة سمكة الكلاون (المهرج) التي تأكل هذه اللوامس ...
​


----------



## aymonded (19 يوليو 2012)

للمزيد من المعلومات مع أشغال فنيه ورقية لتصنيع أشاكلاً رائعة من الزهور ممكن الدخول على هذا اللنك: http://www.mashpedia.com/Anemone_coronaria​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لك جعلتنا نعيش فى بستان  جميل


----------



## aymonded (19 يوليو 2012)

الله يخليك وأنت الأجمل بصراحة تامة
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## چاكس (19 يوليو 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## aymonded (19 يوليو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرا على المعلومات



الأجمل منه جداً حضورك الرائع فيه يا أجمل أخ حلو فعلاً
ولك مني تحية محبة خاصة لشخصك العزيز، كن معافي​


----------

